# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Where are you buying filament these days?

## PatPend

Where are folks buying filament these days?  Makergeeks used to be my go-to seller but has gone way downhill imo (slow ship/no ship).  Looking for basic abs and hi-perf pla.

----------


## wirlybird

I agree on Makergeeks.  Got a large order and none of it was vacuum sealed and the filament was wet.  No response from service either.  They really went down hill.

I have been primarily using Hatchbox.  I get it from Amazon and from newegg.com.  newegg has good prices and free ship but it does take longer than prime shipping.

The one thing to watch for is un-authorized sellers of Hatchbox.  Go to their site and check for a list of good sellers or email them.

Surprisingly a seller called something like "fire sale merchant" is authorized!

Between Amazon and newegg I am finding good selection and prices.

I have used some eSun with good results and some rigid ink filament.  I went to these two for some specialty stuff with good results.

----------


## Davo

We've been getting all our ABS from Sainsmart.com for years. Excellent consistency in color, diameter, and performance.

----------


## wirlybird

Directly from them?

Well!  I answered my own question when I looked again!

----------


## Bassna

I've been buying Hatchbox on Amazon with Prime for a long time now. Usually $23 with free 2 day shipping. 

That said, their prices seem to be going up on some colors, and with the delay in shipping because of Holidays I went to a store semi-near me and bought a few rolls of Inland PLA. I've tried the stuff a long time ago, it was decent. This is supposed to be "better quality formula" than before, so we will see. I hope it is just as nice, because it's only $14.99 per 1 KG and I can pick it up in a store

----------


## wirlybird

Be really careful about Hatchbox on Amazon or elsewhere.  There are only 3, I think, authorized Hatchbox resellers.  There are a lot of counterfeits on Amazon.  Hatchbox puts out notices all the time about bad sellers on Amazon.

----------


## jeffmorris

I have been buying ESUN PETG from Amazon for about $25 with two-day free shipping.

----------


## curious aardvark

I can recommend genuine e-sun pla and pet-g. 
But even they are prone to people selling other stuff claiming to be esun. 

My good pla is still reprapper tech from 3dfilaprint.com

But I've got nothing but good to say about e-sun filament. I wouldn't call it premium as it does have minor shrinkage compared to reprapper pla and colorfabb pet-g. But it's damn near half the price  and the esun whirte pla is probably my favourite white pla yet.

----------


## Moonpatrol

It seems like there is a drought of PLA on Amazon right now... especially Hatchbox. Ive been waiting for weeks with no luck. Even New Egg has limited colors. I tried some Sainsmart red and didnt have very good luck with it. Any suggestions?

----------


## infinity3dprinting

We have ABS and PLA Filaments for 3D Printers at Infinity 3D Printing in Australia. We provide free shipping in Australia and New Zealand.

----------


## KevinAllan542

I heard its you can buy cheaper filament on amazon i mean its a good start to buy it there

----------


## BoozeKashi

You mean you are going to start posting affiliate links here...

----------


## curious aardvark

hell as long as that's not all he's doing, why not. At the end of the day, this post is about where to buy filament.  
And on that note :-) 

I've currently got a new supplier: www.3dexfilament.com
Uk based, decent prices and up to 6-7 rolls on the one postage charge. 
The stuff that arrived today is Y&S filament - which I've been looking for, for a couple years, ever since they were giving out mini-spools at tct 2015, I think. Unusually for samples, I've actually used it all up, which says a lot.
Great stuff, but this is the first time I've actually been able to find someone selling it over here :-) 

  3dexfilament.com  also does metallic filaments that use metal as a colourant - it really does look like metal. you get a real shine and glint in sunlight.

Indoors
indoorsaluandcopperfilament_800x419.jpg

In the sun, might be a bit bright for the camera on my tablet - but it really catches the light :-) 
copandalufilamentimsun_401x600.jpg

The copper in particular does look exactly like a roll of thick copper wire !
The other one is aluminium. Or Alu-mi-num if you happen to be american ;-)

----------


## DaveB

MakerGeeks  Makes their own filament in the USA and ships direct, so you know who to credit/blame.  I am extremely favorably impressed by their Raptor PLA series.   The Raptor PLA carries a premium price, but gives excellent results.  I love how it prints, and it's much stronger than standard PLA after you heat treat / anneal it.  I've also used their standard Maker PLA, Crystal PLA, and ABS filament.   The Maker PLA works great, the Crystal PLA turns some really beautiful pieces, and ABS is well, ABS.  Iv'e not tried their PETG series.

----------


## KevinAllan542

Check out our site we have information for filametns and 3d printers see our site here

----------


## LuckyImperial

I buy PushPlastic since it's the most inexpensive Nature Works PLA I can find.

----------


## BoozeKashi

DaveB, mind if I ask what time/temp are you using for annealing? 

I have discovered 1) my oven temp dial is not accurate. 2) it is easy to make PLA puddles 3) when it does work, it really does increase strength noticeably.

I'm just trying to get more consistent results now  :Smile:

----------


## BoozeKashi

CA, how do those compare to ColorFabb BronzeFill, or BrassFill, or AluFill?  Are they polishable?  Do they have the metallic weight and oxidation effects or is it more just a color effect only?

----------


## DaveB

BoozeKashi:  I have a gas oven that poorly regulates temps near 100C, so I have a developed a different approach.  I put my finished pieces into a pot of water and boil them for 5 or 10 minutes.  For smaller parts, I have even tried using a coffee cup full of water in a microwave oven.  

Boiling water has a fixed upper temperature of ~100C.  I believe that the steam above the water in a covered pot could be higher than 100C, but that has not caused me any issues so far.  The water supports / floats the piece, so any warping at elevated temperatures that might be caused by weight stress during annealing is eliminated.  IMO, the parts do seem to warp less often than when I use an oven based annealing process.  This does not mean things cannot warp, just that they would do so for different reasons.  I've also read that the parts may shrink slightly as the result of being heat annealed.  I've not made the measurements to check, but after hundreds of parts it has not caused me any problems (so far).

I wrote and asked Makergeeks for their opinion of my "boiling" approach to annealing and they endorsed it, even posted my enquiry email on their website.  I've seen a video that someone else had created that applied this "boiling in water" approach with apparently excellent results.

----------


## wendy

You can get many kinds of filament in this link
https://he3d.aliexpress.com/store/gr...608.0.0.38w1SY

----------


## curious aardvark

> CA, how do those compare to ColorFabb BronzeFill, or BrassFill, or AluFill?  Are they polishable?  Do they have the metallic weight and oxidation effects or is it more just a color effect only?


Totally different animal. These are essentially pla coloured with metal powder.  I believe it' 30% metal and 70% pla
So if you want a strong print that looks like metal - get the stuff from http://www.3dexfilament.com/

The colorfabb stuff is completely different and is essentially metal powder loosely glued together with a little pla.
80% metal and 20% pla I think. 

If you want a really weak print that needs an awful lot of post processing to look matallic - but does have weight and oxidation effects - then get the colorfabb. Just bear in mind it's completely useless for any kind of structural print thats going to have ANY stress put on it. 
It does make very cool figures and statues. But, oh man it takes  an awful lot of sanding and polishing. 
I actually like the bronzefill au natural - without polishing. As it has a rough, almost ceramic appearance and texture. 
Haven't bothered with any of the other colorfabb metal filaments.

----------

